# Feta/Andouille Stuffed Avocado



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 19, 2011)

Did i mention that i did them on my MAK.

















$$ Shot with homemade Andouille


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice Plate!-------MOVE OVER !

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

Yummie!!!

Looks delicious!!

Have you forsaken your other smokers for your new love??

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 19, 2011)

[quote name="fpnmf" url="/forum/thread/105503/feta-andouille-stuffed-avocado#post_620580"]
Yummie!!!


Looks delicious!!



Have you forsaken your other smokers for your new love??



  Craig
[/quote]

Naaaa

I have had my MAK for a couple years. Everytime it seems i can fire it up its either raining ,freezing or snowing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks Delicious...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

I really love avacado, & yours look really delicious.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 19, 2011)

wow, that's off the hook!!  did you put panko around them


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 19, 2011)

[quote name="realtorterry" url="/forum/thread/105503/feta-andouille-stuffed-avocado#post_620643"]
wow, that's off the hook!!  did you put panko around them
[/quote]

Just plain old seasoned bread crumbs.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 19, 2011)

In the stuffing was homemade andouille, feta, cilantro, onions


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 21, 2011)

That's my favorite sausage, sir, and the idea of stuffing it into an alligator pear and then frying it is incredible!!!

that's such a great, if unusual idea!


----------



## mdbk82 (Apr 21, 2011)

This stuffed Avacado looks like something I have run across in Houston and Southern Texas. They called them cannonballs. Its avacado stuffed with meat/cheese (chicken, pork, beef, or shrimp), then the entire thing is battered and deep fried.

Been thinking of doing something similar but Maybe wrap the thing in bacon and smoke instead of deep frying...


----------



## stwallace (Apr 26, 2011)

I is a moose said:


> That's my favorite sausage, sir, and the idea of stuffing it into an alligator pear and then frying it is incredible!!!
> 
> that's such a great, if unusual idea!




Haha, Alligator pear..  I'll try not to forget that one.  On the other hand that looks amazing.


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Apr 26, 2011)

Coming from the land of avocados, I thought I had seen them all but that looks mighty tasty (except for the feta - I can change it)

They cook them, stuff them and  deep fry them and use them in almost every manner you can think of including ice cream

Nice job.

Trivia - Did you know that there are over 1000 varieties of avocados and that in CA there are over 500 types grown organically


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

That looks great!  I like the idea of wrapping in bacon and smoking, but do you think it will oxidize and turn brown


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Coming from the land of avocados, I thought I had seen them all but that looks mighty tasty (except for the feta - I can change it)
> 
> They cook them, stuff them and  deep fry them and use them in almost every manner you can think of including ice cream
> 
> ...


Probably drying them & smoking them too!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great nepas....... you always make me hungry


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Probably drying them & smoking them too!


I wish you could but oxygen is the avocado's enemy and they turn brown and ugly really fast. I am not sure if you could keep hitting them with some acidulated (lemon or other acidic fruit) water to help. Sounds mighty tasty though.  2 Weeks ago we had 70 K in visitors for the annual avocado fest. What a crazy day that is


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 27, 2011)

[quote name="Bearcarver" url="/forum/thread/105503/feta-andouille-stuffed-avocado#post_624284"]


Probably drying them & smoking them too!

[/quote]

unfortunately, they have too much fat, and will go rancid during the drying process. I tried this out one time when I first got into dehydrating my own backpacking foods. Ruined an entire dehydrator load of veggies, too.

[quote name="Scarbelly" url="/forum/thread/105503/feta-andouille-stuffed-avocado#post_624202"]
...use them in almost every manner you can think of including ice cream...[/quote]

I remember A.B. doing that in an episode, but never tried it. Sounds good, though.


----------

